# Bad Songs from the '70's



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

There have been allot of references to 'Seasons in the Sun' on the forum lately and it got me thinking about similar songs from the '70's, here are a few that pop into mind.

Convoy - C.W. McCall - A song about Trucks and the CB Radio
Shannon - Henry Gross - A song about a dog that drowned

Even if you don't count the whole disco sensation, there was a whole lot of music made in the '70's that most would rather forget they ever heard.

Anyone else care to dredge up some old gems?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> There have been allot of references to 'Seasons in the Sun' on the forum lately and it got me thinking about similar songs from the '70's, here are a few that pop into mind.
> 
> Convoy - C.W. McCall - A song about Trucks and the CB Radio
> Shannon - Henry Gross - A song about a dog that drowned
> ...


I kinda liked Convoy, just because I was a young kid and thought it was cool.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Knock three times, Tony Orlando

Errrrrrrrrggggghhhhh!  


You make me feel like Dancing, Leo Sayer

I wanna KILL the jukebox!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Love will keep us together, Captain & Tenille

Actually a good Neil Sedaka song, but SOOOOOO over played, and the Captain...? WTF? :confused-smiley-010


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

As much as people say they would rather forget the '70s and how much this or that sucked I think they still tap their toes to all those cheesy hits. :tongue: 

I found this list of '70 cheese that is sure to please.....:rockon: 

*Artist – Title, Year, Weeks at #1*
Blue Suede – “Hooked On A Feeling”, 1974, 1
Paper Lace – “The Night Chicago Died” 1974, 1
Bay City Rollers – “Saturday Night” 1975, 1
Carl Douglas – “Kung Fu Fighting” 1974, 2
Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods – “Billy, Don’t Be A Hero” 1974, 2
The Raiders – “Indian Reservation” 1971, 1
Cher – “Gypsies, Tramps, & Thieves” 1971, 2
Helen Reddy – “Delta Dawn” 1973, 1
Maureen McGovern – “The Morning After” 1973, 2
Starland Vocal Band – “Afternoon Delight” 1974, 3
Paul Anka – “You’re Having My Baby” 1974, 3
Mary MacGregor – “Torn Between Two Lovers” 1977, 2
Debby Boone – “You Light Up My Life” 1977, 10
Vicki Lawrence – “The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia” 1973, 2
BJ Thomas – “Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song” 1975, 1
Captain & Tenille – “Love Will Keep Us Together” 1975, 4
Three Dog Night – “Joy To The World” 1971, 6
Dawn – “Knock Three Times” 1971, 3
A Taste of Honey – “Boogie Oogie Oogie” 1978, 3
Chic – “La Freak” 1978, 6
Rupert Holmes – “Escape (The Pina Colada Song) ” 1979, 3
CW McCall – “Convoy” 1976, 1


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

I cannot stand David Clayton Thomas - Painted Pony....I'm getting mad just typing it.
True story....I switched radio stations after hearing that song more often than I care to remember....and never went back.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Disco Duck and particularly Sometimes When We Touch (The Honesty's Too Much)...yecchh! Unfortunately, unforgettable.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...so much for the negative types who claim that the music being made TODAY is crap.

-dh


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

One difference though is that I don't believe there are as many memorable songs being made. For every crappy 70's tune, there are 10 great ones! I don't think that 's true today. The music today (without lyrics/melodies) is as good as it ever was, but it doesn't seem to me that today's songs are anywhere near as catchy as they were, in rock, folk, blues or pop. Country music may be the exception because they're still into telling stories in song.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

It's easy to look back at the past and gloss over the turds. When I think of the 70's I think of all the great music that was made - I don't immmediately think of the Captain and Tenille's and Bee Gees stuff for example.

The clincher is picking up a Billboard Chart Hits book and flipping through it. It's amazing how the turds rise to the top. Just like today, the music that has staying power more often than not does not become popular in a commercial sense.

I work in radio so I can bitch about this phenomenon for days straight. :smile:

Jim


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Ah, nostalgia isn't what it used to be..."*



david henman said:


> ...so much for the negative types who claim that the music being made TODAY is crap.
> 
> -dh


Lemme see here, what should I put on the stereo? I got "Fast Train", I got "Roller"...

Have I got any new stuff that does the same for me? 

Nuthin' here...

Nuthin' there...

Nuthin' up my sleeve...

Well, here's a Wolfmother CD!

Ok, but I'm playing "Weeping Widow" first!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Lemme see here, what should I put on the stereo? I got "Fast Train", I got "Roller"...
> Have I got any new stuff that does the same for me?
> Nuthin' here...
> Nuthin' there...
> ...


...there's a reason for that, wild bill (and coyoteblue). we are out of the loop. we have no idea what's out there. we don't get to hear it. we no longer hang out with our peers on a daily basis and turn each other on the the latest buzz. and radio, as jim jones so eloquently put it, _still_ focuses mainly on playing the "turds".

add to this the fact that, even if we do occasionally get to hear the real thing, we're not going to like it! why? again, we are out of the loop. we are simply not a part of that demographic, and the things that a 20-something writes about are simply not things that resonate with someone who, like me, is about to turn 60. we are the problem, not the music or the musicians.

that said, artists of _our_ generation, like emmylou harris, mark knopfler, sonny landreth, blue rodeo, steve earle, doyle bramhall II, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc continue to make compelling music.

and, i gotta tell ya, as much as i try to hate songs like "save a horse" and "honky tonk badonkadonk" or even "hollaback girl", they break down my resistance _way_ too easily.

-dh


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Did a country singer not just do a remake of that Convoy tune?

sheesh.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*How about these*

Spiders and Snakes=Jim Stafford.........my mom still has the K-tel 70's explosion 8 track tape somewhere.
The Candy Man=Sammy Davis Jr..........I was around 8 or 9 but I remember hearing it a lot.

What I did like on that K-Tel collection 8 track tape was Hocus Pocus by Focus albeit it was chopped down to radio format.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> It's easy to look back at the past and gloss over the turds. When I think of the 70's I think of all the great music that was made - I don't immmediately think of the Captain and Tenille's and Bee Gees stuff for example.
> 
> The clincher is picking up a Billboard Chart Hits book and flipping through it. It's amazing how the turds rise to the top. Just like today, the music that has staying power more often than not does not become popular in a commercial sense.
> 
> ...


I think we tend to forget these days that most of the great classic rock was never played on the radio. Some of it was banned from the radio. Honky Tonk Woman was banned from airplay in Canada due to lyrical content. A lot of songs were too long for AM radio. Bob Dylan and The Beatles were able to break the 3 min. barrier, but they were exceptions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

how about
the sweet - little willie
or my ding-a-ling?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

mrdylan said:


> Did a country singer not just do a remake of that Convoy tune?
> 
> sheesh.



I do believe it to be Jason McCoy ( a good ole Canadian boy) and the Road Hammers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> There have been allot of references to 'Seasons in the Sun'


Ok Trivia question...... *What was on the flip side of that 45??? *

Going to a catholic I loved to play the flip side and smurk 


As far as bad songs from the 70's... they have been erased from the data bank. Please don't make me think about them. :bow: 

pr


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Ok Trivia question...... *What was on the flip side of that 45??? *
> 
> Going to a catholic I loved to play the flip side and smurk
> 
> ...


Ok if anyone cares it was called " Put the Bone In " Kid you not


----------

